# Anyone got a complete list of all styles Bruce Lee trained?



## Bruce Lee 1127

Bonus question: JKD is both a philosophy and "style". I do MMA and Wing Chun, is combining them basically JKD?


----------



## Martial D

Combining them is..tricky...eye opening..and often humbling.

But JKD? Probably not.


----------



## Headhunter

No because he didn't really train many. Most he just used a few techniques from books and the odd move he got from his students like chuck Norris, Joe Lewis, gene lebel etc. heck he didn't even have a full understanding of wing chun


----------



## Buka

Bruce Lee 1127 said:


> Bonus question: JKD is both a philosophy and "style". I do MMA and Wing Chun, is combining them basically JKD?



Do you now?


----------



## Deleted member 39746

Ehhhhhhhhhhhh.   I think its a grey zone.   Given there is a style now and a philosophy and last i know the philosophy is basically taking what works for you.  There is a set methodology to do so though, or at least i believe.      Also only Bruce Lee would know what he considered JKD as me made it after all.


----------



## Steve

I have a complete list.   Anyone else?


----------



## frank raud

Steve said:


> I have a complete list.   Anyone else?


Not me. I am listless. Should I see a doctor? Or will Geritol do the trick?


----------



## Bruce Lee 1127

Steve said:


> I have a complete list.   Anyone else?



Can you post it?


----------



## Bruce Lee 1127

Buka said:


> Do you now?



Do I what?


----------



## Buka

Bruce Lee 1127 said:


> Do I what?



Do MMA and Wing Chun.


----------



## Bruce Lee 1127

Buka said:


> Do MMA and Wing Chun.



Yes


----------



## Buka

Bruce Lee 1127 said:


> Yes



Hats off to you, bro.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Bruce Lee 1127 said:


> Yes


That's impressive at 77. I know a few people training at that age, and they're all beasts in one way or another. How long have you been training?


----------



## Bruce Lee 1127

kempodisciple said:


> That's impressive at 77. I know a few people training at that age, and they're all beasts in one way or another. How long have you been training?



I'm not 77. November 27 1940 (1127) is Bruce Lee's birthday. I'm in my 20s. I did 1 year MMA and 1 year WC.


----------



## Steve

Bruce Lee 1127 said:


> Can you post it?


No, it's too long, and it's a written list.  It would take forever to type it.  But I do have it.


----------



## Bruce Lee 1127

Steve said:


> No, it's too long, and it's a written list.  It would take forever to type it.  But I do have it.



Maybe you can take a photo or tell me where you got it? How long can the list be? Let's say he did 10 styles, that takes like 1 minute to type out.


----------



## Steve

Bruce Lee 1127 said:


> Maybe you can take a photo or tell me where you got it? How long can the list be? Let's say he did 10 styles, that takes like 1 minute to type out.


I am not a very good typist.  It took me over 20 minutes to type this response to you.  It would LITERALLY take me FOREVER to type out a list of his martial arts styles.  Also, the list includes all 753 styles of martial arts in which Bruce Lee trained.  Before you ask, no, he was not a black belt in all of them.  That would be just ridiculous.


----------



## _Simon_

Steve said:


> I am not a very good typist.  It took me over 20 minutes to type this response to you.  It would LITERALLY take me FOREVER to type out a list of his martial arts styles.  Also, the list includes all 753 styles of martial arts in which Bruce Lee trained.  Before you ask, no, he was not a black belt in all of them.  That would be just ridiculous.


[emoji1787]


----------



## Headhunter

Steve said:


> I am not a very good typist.  It took me over 20 minutes to type this response to you.  It would LITERALLY take me FOREVER to type out a list of his martial arts styles.  Also, the list includes all 753 styles of martial arts in which Bruce Lee trained.  Before you ask, no, he was not a black belt in all of them.  That would be just ridiculous.


He wasn't even a white belt in any of them


----------



## Tony Dismukes

Steve said:


> I am not a very good typist.  It took me over 20 minutes to type this response to you.  It would LITERALLY take me FOREVER to type out a list of his martial arts styles.  Also, the list includes all 753 styles of martial arts in which Bruce Lee trained.  Before you ask, no, he was not a black belt in all of them.  That would be just ridiculous.


Not sure if this was intended to be a joke. Any such list containing 753 styles would definitely be bogus. It's possible that Lee might have come across the names of that many styles, but I wouldn't bet on it.

I can't find my copy of Paul Vunak's book on JKD. If I recall correctly, he lists 17 different styles that Lee drew upon for JKD. I think only a few of them were ones where he had any actual official training in the sense of having taken classes in the art. For others he might have exchanged information with friends who studied the arts in question. For others he just read books or watched video and stole an idea or two.


----------



## Steve

Tony Dismukes said:


> Not sure if this was intended to be a joke. Any such list containing 753 styles would definitely be bogus. It's possible that Lee might have come across the names of that many styles, but I wouldn't bet on it.
> 
> I can't find my copy of Paul Vunak's book on JKD. If I recall correctly, he lists 17 different styles that Lee drew upon for JKD. I think only a few of them were ones where he had any actual official training in the sense of having taken classes in the art. For others he might have exchanged information with friends who studied the arts in question. For others he just read books or watched video and stole an idea or two.


It hurts that you aren't sure whether it was a joke....


----------



## Buka

Steve said:


> It hurts that you aren't sure whether it was a joke....


----------



## Bruce Lee 1127

Tony Dismukes said:


> Not sure if this was intended to be a joke. Any such list containing 753 styles would definitely be bogus. It's possible that Lee might have come across the names of that many styles, but I wouldn't bet on it.
> 
> I can't find my copy of Paul Vunak's book on JKD. If I recall correctly, he lists 17 different styles that Lee drew upon for JKD. I think only a few of them were ones where he had any actual official training in the sense of having taken classes in the art. For others he might have exchanged information with friends who studied the arts in question. For others he just read books or watched video and stole an idea or two.



753 is a joke. 17 is more like it. Official training would be his wing chun, boxing, fencing. Official as in actually enrolled in a martial arts school. The rest he learned from friends and acquaintances.


----------



## Headhunter

Bruce Lee 1127 said:


> 753 is a joke. 17 is more like it. Official training would be his wing chun, boxing, fencing. Official as in actually enrolled in a martial arts school. The rest he learned from friends and acquaintances.


So just wing chun then. He had no formal boxing training he trained with William Cheung for that boxing tournament he won. His other boxing was from watching videos and reading books. Fencing isn't either as he only learnt that from his brother who was a fencer.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Bruce Lee 1127 said:


> 753 is a joke. 17 is more like it. Official training would be his wing chun, boxing, fencing. Official as in actually enrolled in a martial arts school. The rest he learned from friends and acquaintances.


No clue about the rest, but like headhunter said he never studied fencing. He had his brother teach him the footwork cause he thought it was useful but thats about it.


----------



## JR 137

Tony Dismukes said:


> Not sure if this was intended to be a joke. Any such list containing 753 styles would definitely be bogus. It's possible that Lee might have come across the names of that many styles, but I wouldn't bet on it.
> 
> I can't find my copy of Paul Vunak's book on JKD. If I recall correctly, he lists 17 different styles that Lee drew upon for JKD. I think only a few of them were ones where he had any actual official training in the sense of having taken classes in the art. For others he might have exchanged information with friends who studied the arts in question. For others he just read books or watched video and stole an idea or two.


Sure, Tony, be realistic. Thanks for taking the fun out of it


----------



## wab25

Hey... don't forget, he was trained in the Cha-Cha as well!

Photos of Bruce Lee Dancing the Cha Cha - hongwrong.com


----------



## frank raud

Tony Dismukes said:


> Not sure if this was intended to be a joke. Any such list containing 753 styles would definitely be bogus. It's possible that Lee might have come across the names of that many styles, but I wouldn't bet on it.
> 
> I can't find my copy of Paul Vunak's book on JKD. If I recall correctly, he lists 17 different styles that Lee drew upon for JKD. I think only a few of them were ones where he had any actual official training in the sense of having taken classes in the art. For others he might have exchanged information with friends who studied the arts in question. For others he just read books or watched video and stole an idea or two.


Bruce Lee and Dan Inosanto studied 27 martial arts to develop JKD.


----------



## Tames D

Steve said:


> No, it's too long, and it's a written list.  It would take forever to type it.  But I do have it.


I have the list too. I started typing it in 1987. Just about finished.


----------



## Steve

Tames D said:


> I have the list too. I started typing it in 1987. Just about finished.


It’s a lot to do.   Very long list.


----------



## Headhunter

kempodisciple said:


> No clue about the rest, but like headhunter said he never studied fencing. He had his brother teach him the footwork cause he thought it was useful but thats about it.


I believe he just used the fencing footwork and not much else. He learnt head kicks off guys like chuck Norris who originated from Korean styles which are kick focused than the Chinese styles


----------



## NYFIGHTSOURCE

What Bruce evaluated, what he studied, and what he felt was useful varies.    So many people will look at his notes... and see him mentioning other arts.   Esp. when he wrote little passages on the sides of his books.   We may miss understand his intent on a statement.   He might have been making a statement cause he felt it was bad.   Or maybe he was saying it was good.   

He originated in taking a style of Tai Chi initially.   Of course it wasn't a fit for him... so he quickly moved on to Wing Chun.   But 17 styles?    Lets look at the 3 main ones that make up the art.   Wing Chun.   He studies Sil Lim Tao.  He never completed the other forms.   He never learned the mook Jong form etc.   So he never completed the system.   And well you would say he probably just got a small portion of it.   But probably most important he got the concepts of center line, no wasted energy, directness, straightline etc.. 
Boxing.   Again... never really did a lot of training in it.  Researched a lot.    Worked with William Cheung to do some chinese boxing to enter into a match which he won.   But western boxing... hardly.  But he studied Ali and had a ton of boxing books.   Which of course now you can't get a copy of without paying through the nose cause they are listed as part of Bruce's library.   Fencing...  he took principles from.   And his brother showed him the lunge step.   Couple with the Jack Dempsey drop step... you have a powerful jab.   Or straight lead.   But he didn't train in Fencing.  

People say praying mantis.    What I understand is that he trained 2 weeks in the system.   Later to do the forms and then say it was a classical mess.     Being flowery and cocky.     A lot of the John little books has notes on Muay thai and other arts.     He was studying and exploring.   Sometimes taking small pieces.   Sometimes simply figuring out the most simplistic way to beat that art.   
Too many times people look at what he evaluated was what he used to build his art.    Not soooo.  He was simply looking at different arts and finding ways to use what he was doing already to beat that art.      Not to pile on more stuff.

Concepts people tend to sometimes add many various arts to the mix.   Yet there is a lot of literature of his.... which says do not add to the mix... cut away.   

A good analogy I have read is a chunk of clay.... Cut away the pieces that is not needed.... Do not add clumps of clay to create the sculpture....  hack away...

So these long lists.... 753(AHHAHA)   I know... joke.   but there is long lists of all these arts.    Not true.


----------



## geezer

NYFIGHTSOURCE said:


> A good analogy I have read is a chunk of clay.... Cut away the pieces that is not needed.... Do not add clumps of clay to create the sculpture....  hack away...



Not a great analogy since clay lends itself to the _additive_ method of sculpting. In fact, clay works well with all four traditional methods of sculpting: addition, subtraction, manipulation, and substitution. Perhaps carving marble would better illustrate your point?.


----------



## NYFIGHTSOURCE

geezer said:


> Not a great analogy since clay lends itself to the _additive_ method of sculpting. In fact, clay works well with all four traditional methods of sculpting: addition, subtraction, manipulation, and substitution. Perhaps carving marble would better illustrate your point?.



Yeah... perhaps it would.   But since it's not my quote.... but Bruce's....I can't change it.   

"In building a statue, a sculptor doesn't keep adding clay to his subject. Actually, he keeps chiselling away at the inessentials until the truth of its creation is revealed without obstructions. Thus, contrary to other styles, being wise in Jeet Kune-Do doesn't mean adding more; it means to minimize, in other words to hack away the unessential.
It is not daily increase but daily decrease; hack away the unessential."  - Bruce Lee


----------



## Dirty Dog

NYFIGHTSOURCE said:


> Yeah... perhaps it would.   But since it's not my quote.... but Bruce's....I can't change it.
> 
> "In building a statue, a sculptor doesn't keep adding clay to his subject. Actually, he keeps chiselling away at the inessentials until the truth of its creation is revealed without obstructions. Thus, contrary to other styles, being wise in Jeet Kune-Do doesn't mean adding more; it means to minimize, in other words to hack away the unessential.
> It is not daily increase but daily decrease; hack away the unessential."  - Bruce Lee



Which only proves that he should have kept his mouth shut about things he didn't understand. Because a sculptor most certainly does keep adding clay.


----------



## NYFIGHTSOURCE

Dirty Dog said:


> Which only proves that he should have kept his mouth shut about things he didn't understand. Because a sculptor most certainly does keep adding clay.



Yeah...  I am not a sculptor of clay.    So I will just take your word that is part of the process.   So agree with you that it's not a great analogy that he might of used.

  The analogy that he used.... gave many people an idea of what he was talking about with hacking away the inessential.
So it couldn't be that bad...       He got his point across.


----------



## jameschen

i also want to this trainning plan.  thank you.


----------



## JR 137

Dirty Dog said:


> Which only proves that he should have kept his mouth shut about things he didn't understand. Because a sculptor most certainly does keep adding clay.


He should’ve said ice sculpter or wood carver.


----------



## Tez3

Bruce Lee 1127 said:


> I'm not 77. November 27 1940 (1127) is Bruce Lee's birthday. I'm in my 20s. I did 1 year MMA and 1 year WC.




No, it would be 2711, 27th November.


----------



## JR 137

Tez3 said:


> No, it would be 2711, 27th November.


Only if you also drive on the wrong side of the street.


----------



## Tez3

JR 137 said:


> Only if you also drive on the wrong side of the street.




Actually those that drive on the left are far more numerous than those that drive on the right think they are, the worst ones are those that do both.
Traffic rules in Thailand and how to avoid traffic accidents


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Tez3 said:


> Actually those that drive on the left are far more numerous than those that drive on the right think they are, the worst ones are those that do both.
> Traffic rules in Thailand and how to avoid traffic accidents


That just goes to show we are the elite.


----------



## Tez3

gpseymour said:


> That just goes to show we are the elite.




Ah but elite what?


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Tez3 said:


> Ah but elite what?


That would be the question.


----------



## Steve

Dirty Dog said:


> Which only proves that he should have kept his mouth shut about things he didn't understand. Because a sculptor most certainly does keep adding clay.


Depends on the medium.


----------



## Steve

JR 137 said:


> He should’ve said ice sculpter or wood carver.


Or granite or marble.  Side note, I know a guy who was a miniature artist.  His entire job was to sculpt miniatures.  He did all kinds of creatures for games like D&D, but also did minis of people like Buffy and Derek Jeter.  Takes some real skill to make a tiny Derek Jeter actually look like him. 

For the record, he added clay as needed.


----------



## Steve

Tez3 said:


> No, it would be 2711, 27th November.


Not in the US of A.  Next you're going to tell us we should convert to metric.  It's not gonna happen!!!


----------



## Steve

Tez3 said:


> Ah but elite what?


Everything.  We do EVERYTHING better than everyone else.  We're like the Gaston of the world.  Clearly, he was the hero of that story.


----------



## JR 137

Steve said:


> Everything.  We do EVERYTHING better than everyone else.  We're like the Gaston of the world.  Clearly, he was the hero of that story.


You beat me to it.


----------



## JR 137

Tez3 said:


> Actually those that drive on the left are far more numerous than those that drive on the right think they are, the worst ones are those that do both.
> Traffic rules in Thailand and how to avoid traffic accidents


I know that a lot of people drive on the left. I think it’s a little more or a little less than half the world, if my memory serves me right.

A lot of people do heroin, meth, cocaine, opioids, et al. Doesn’t exactly make that right either.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Steve said:


> Depends on the medium.



That's why I specified clay. Obviously it's tough to add marble.


----------



## Tez3

JR 137 said:


> I know that a lot of people drive on the left. I think it’s a little more or a little less than half the world, if my memory serves me right.
> 
> A lot of people do heroin, meth, cocaine, opioids, et al. Doesn’t exactly make that right either.




Tut tut, you should know your history. Your driving on the right is a new thing, travelling on the left started in way back in time, to mediaeval times and possibly further back, you kept your sword arm free to defend yourself. In 1300 AD, Pope Boniface VIII codified the practice with a law that decreed that pilgrims headed for Rome should keep on the left. Many more countries in Europe used to drive on the left until invaded by Hitler who made them change. Driving on the right didn't start in American until 1792 when Pennsylvania made it the law to drive on the right, others followed though not one US colony, the US Virgin Islands still drive on the left.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Tez3 said:


> Tut tut, you should know your history. Your driving on the right is a new thing, travelling on the left started in way back in time, to mediaeval times and possibly further back, you kept your sword arm free to defend yourself. In 1300 AD, Pope Boniface VIII codified the practice with a law that decreed that pilgrims headed for Rome should keep on the left. Many more countries in Europe used to drive on the left until invaded by Hitler who made them change. Driving on the right didn't start in American until 1792 when Pennsylvania made it the law to drive on the right, others followed though not one US colony, the US Virgin Islands still drive on the left.


We've tried to drag the rest of the world into being "right". But you folks just won't learn...getting "left" behind.


----------



## Tez3

gpseymour said:


> We've tried to drag the rest of the world into being "right". But you folks just won't learn...getting "left" behind.




Ah so that was why you invaded Grenada (population 108,632) they drive on the left.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Tez3 said:


> Ah so that was why you invaded Grenada (population 108,632) they drive on the left.


Plenty of reason, right there.


----------



## Tez3

gpseymour said:


> Plenty of reason, right there.




Venezuela drives on the right so you'll have to come up with a good excuse for that one.


----------



## Tony Dismukes

I’ve had enough of all this polarization, left vs. right. Can’t we just compromise and all drive down the middle of the road?


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Tez3 said:


> Venezuela drives on the right so you'll have to come up with a good excuse for that one.


Hey it doesn't take much. We're 'Murica, dammit!


----------



## Steve

Tony Dismukes said:


> I’ve had enough of all this polarization, left vs. right. Can’t we just compromise and all drive down the middle of the road?


Personally, I pay taxes on the entire road, so I drive on the whole thing.

I went to the Ballard driving academy, right here in seattle:


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Steve said:


> Personally, I pay taxes on the entire road, so I drive on the whole thing.
> 
> I went to the Ballard driving academy, right here in seattle:


I just use whichever lane has the least traffic. I find that's often the convenient little concrete ones off to the side.


----------



## Tez3

Tony Dismukes said:


> I’ve had enough of all this polarization, left vs. right. Can’t we just compromise and all drive down the middle of the road?




They do in many parts of Europe. Cyprus, Italy, Malta are all places where driving down the middle of the road is common, traffic lights are advisory, roundabouts are every man for themselves ( usually best to close your eyes) and pedestrian crossings are to see how many people you can run down. However nowhere in the UK and Europe is there any law that says you can't cross the road anywhere you want, crossing the road where you want isn't a 'criminal' act unlike the US.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Tez3 said:


> They do in many parts of Europe. Cyprus, Italy, Malta are all places where driving down the middle of the road is common, traffic lights are advisory, roundabouts are every man for themselves ( usually best to close your eyes) and pedestrian crossings are to see how many people you can run down. However nowhere in the UK and Europe is there any law that says you can't cross the road anywhere you want, crossing the road where you want isn't a 'criminal' act unlike the US.


In India, it's not uncommon to see the Left and Right working directly against each other...in the same lane, at the same time. Bleedin' chaos in New Delhi.


----------



## JR 137

I was in Peru for a few weeks around 1990. Other than downtown Lima, I don’t remember seeing many traffic lights or stop signs. The few lights and stop signs were completely ignored, except for beeping the horn as they went through them.

Really interesting place. It hit me that I wasn’t in Kansas anymore when we went through customs. My stepfather who was born and raised there handed the agent a USD $20 bill. The guy looked at him, put it in his pocket and motioned to go through without opening our bag, no questions asked. Right out in the open. People behind us started opening up their wallets once they saw us do it.

That’s how everything worked. I hear they’ve cracked down on it a bit, meaning shake their hands with the bills rather than do it outright


----------



## Tez3

gpseymour said:


> In India, it's not uncommon to see the Left and Right working directly against each other...in the same lane, at the same time. Bleedin' chaos in New Delhi.




Try Kathmandu and then you won't be surprised to find out that Gurkhas are horrendous behind wheel.


----------



## Steve

Well, since we are being nitpicky, crossing the street illegally in the USA is not criminal, either.   While jaywalking is illegal, it is not strictly speaking criminal.   I mean, since we are being tickytack about things.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Steve said:


> Well, since we are being nitpicky, crossing the street illegally in the USA is not criminal, either.   While jaywalking is illegal, it is not strictly speaking criminal.   I mean, since we are being tickytack about things.



I think that's classified as a "petty offense" isn't it? Which is less serious than a misdemeanor.


----------



## Steve

Dirty Dog said:


> I think that's classified as a "petty offense" isn't it? Which is less serious than a misdemeanor.


I don't know for sure.  I only know that it's like a parking violation.   It's a kind of civil offense.  Disclaimer, I didn't personally review the jaywalking laws in every state, so there may be an exception somewhere.  Which is actually another nitpicky point.   It's very hard to generalize things in the USA.   People in the UK sometimes forget that they have the equivalent of like four very small states.  We have 50, most individual states bigger than the entire UK.   So, saying things are one thing or the other in the USA tends to be futile.   Even if it's illegal federally, it can be legal locally, odd as that may sound.


----------



## _Simon_

From Bruce Lee to jaywalking, love it!


... I wonder if Bruce Lee jaywalked.....


----------



## Gerry Seymour

_Simon_ said:


> From Bruce Lee to jaywalking, love it!
> 
> 
> ... I wonder if Bruce Lee jaywalked.....


No. Do not walk across the street. Flow like water.


----------



## Tez3

Steve said:


> I don't know for sure.  I only know that it's like a parking violation.   It's a kind of civil offense.  Disclaimer, I didn't personally review the jaywalking laws in every state, so there may be an exception somewhere.  Which is actually another nitpicky point.   It's very hard to generalize things in the USA.   People in the UK sometimes forget that they have the equivalent of like four very small states.  We have 50, most individual states bigger than the entire UK.   So, saying things are one thing or the other in the USA tends to be futile.   Even if it's illegal federally, it can be legal locally, odd as that may sound.




Four states? Well no. There's England, Scotland, Northern Ireland, Wales, Cornwall, Channel Islands, Isle of Man, the Shetland Isles, the Western Isles and the Scilly Isles. The Isle of Man has the oldest continuous democratic parliament, the Tynwald, in the world, being over a thousand years old.

*Oh we don't forget how big the US is, there's always someone telling us.* 
The fact that crossing the road anywhere you want is illegal in any part of the USA odd to the rest of the world, just why would you?


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Tez3 said:


> The fact that crossing the road anywhere you want is illegal in any part of the USA odd to the rest of the world, just why would you?


Why would you cross at odd places, or why would you make a law to stop it?

Actually, one sort of answers the other. The answer to the first is because Americans tend to be direct about doing what we think is expedient in some areas, so many of us (certainly not all) will cross anywhere we don't think we'll get in trouble for it. So the answer to the second is probably because so many people would cross at odd locations that it interferes with traffic in congested areas (and it's a bit safer for the pedestrian if the cars know where to aim for...expect them).


----------



## Dirty Dog

Steve said:


> Even if it's illegal federally, it can be legal locally, odd as that may sound.



Can it? I'm under the impression that it can't. As an example, it's pretty well known that marijuana is legal in several states. But it's illegal at the federal level. Which means that the DEA could come in any time they choose to and arrest everybody.
It's one reason why pot shops have a difficult time finding banks to work with. The feds could classify it as money laundering, since the business is illegal at the federal level.


----------



## Tez3

gpseymour said:


> Why would you cross at odd places, or why would you make a law to stop it?




I said cross where you want not cross in odd places!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Dirty Dog said:


> Can it? I'm under the impression that it can't. As an example, it's pretty well known that marijuana is legal in several states. But it's illegal at the federal level. Which means that the DEA could come in any time they choose to and arrest everybody.
> It's one reason why pot shops have a difficult time finding banks to work with. The feds could classify it as money laundering, since the business is illegal at the federal level.


You're actually saying the same thing as him. Marijuana is legal at the local level (in a lot of places) but illegal at a federal level. So whether or not you can get arrested for it depends on who's trying to do the arresting.


----------



## Steve

Dirty Dog said:


> Can it? I'm under the impression that it can't. As an example, it's pretty well known that marijuana is legal in several states. But it's illegal at the federal level. Which means that the DEA could come in any time they choose to and arrest everybody.
> It's one reason why pot shops have a difficult time finding banks to work with. The feds could classify it as money laundering, since the business is illegal at the federal level.


Exactly.  Illegal federally and yet stores operate and taxes are still collected.  It's that whole laboratory of democracy... Thing.


----------



## Steve

Tez3 said:


> Four states? Well no. There's England, Scotland, Northern Ireland, Wales, Cornwall, Channel Islands, Isle of Man, the Shetland Isles, the Western Isles and the Scilly Isles. The Isle of Man has the oldest continuous democratic parliament, the Tynwald, in the world, being over a thousand years old.
> 
> *Oh we don't forget how big the US is, there's always someone telling us.*
> The fact that crossing the road anywhere you want is illegal in any part of the USA odd to the rest of the world, just why would you?


Big isnt intended to be a better or worse thing.  It is just simply a fact.  If you consider the diversity you have in the relatively small area of UK and Europe (distinguishing because in a few weeks brexit)  the usa is bigger and at least as diverse.  That's objective fact.  

Regarding being considered odd, I'm not overly concerned.  But congratulations to you.  Being spokesperson for the world is a heavy burden, but I'm sure you are up to the task.


----------



## Dirty Dog

kempodisciple said:


> You're actually saying the same thing as him. Marijuana is legal at the local level (in a lot of places) but illegal at a federal level. So whether or not you can get arrested for it depends on who's trying to do the arresting.





Steve said:


> Exactly.  Illegal federally and yet stores operate and taxes are still collected.  It's that whole laboratory of democracy... Thing.



Maybe it's just semantics. Steve is saying it's legal at the local level. I tend to say it's "legal". The difference (maybe only in my own mind) is that the quotes indicate that it's not really legal. The feds have simply chosen to ignore the crime. For now.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Tez3 said:


> I said cross where you want not cross in odd places!


I'm not sure I see how those are two different things.


----------



## JR 137

Dirty Dog said:


> Maybe it's just semantics. Steve is saying it's legal at the local level. I tend to say it's "legal". The difference (maybe only in my own mind) is that the quotes indicate that it's not really legal. The feds have simply chosen to ignore the crime. For now.


Maybe I’m way off, just going off the top of my head...

Something can be legal locally but illegal federally. Federal law supersedes local law, so technically its illegal regardless of what the local laws state. I think the feds have every right to come in and crack down whenever they choose. Then I think the law has to be contested/tried in federal court. 

Banks are afraid for good reason. They can have every penny taken and **** down without any notice. Too risky.


----------



## Steve

Dirty Dog said:


> Maybe it's just semantics. Steve is saying it's legal at the local level. I tend to say it's "legal". The difference (maybe only in my own mind) is that the quotes indicate that it's not really legal. The feds have simply chosen to ignore the crime. For now.


I think what you're pointing too is exactly what we are pointing to.  The cognitive dissonance comes directly from the conflict between the reality of legal weed locally and the reality of it being technically illegal everywhere.   

I recognize the conflict but accept it for what it is.    As I said, states are issuing licenses to grow, distribute, and sell pot.   They collext taxes.  Law abiding citizens buy it and take it.  It is a great example of what I was referring to.


----------



## JR 137

JR 137 said:


> Maybe I’m way off, just going off the top of my head...
> 
> Something can be legal locally but illegal federally. Federal law supersedes local law, so technically its illegal regardless of what the local laws state. I think the feds have every right to come in and crack down whenever they choose. Then I think the law has to be contested/tried in federal court.
> 
> Banks are afraid for good reason. They can have every penny taken and **** down without any notice. Too risky.


How can shut get censored on that post? Maybe autocorrect, but it’s always changing swear words into other stuff. Weird.


----------



## Dirty Dog

JR 137 said:


> How can shut get censored on that post? Maybe autocorrect, but it’s always changing swear words into other stuff. Weird.



Well, "U" and "I" are right next to each other on the keyboard, so maybe you made a typo.


----------



## JR 137

Steve said:


> I think what you're pointing too is exactly what we are pointing to.  The cognitive dissonance comes directly from the conflict between the reality of legal weed locally and the reality of it being technically illegal everywhere.
> 
> I recognize the conflict but accept it for what it is.    As I said, states are issuing licenses to grow, distribute, and sell pot.   They collext taxes.  Law abiding citizens buy it and take it.  It is a great example of what I was referring to.


What I think is going on is state/local laws are allowing it, but federal law isn’t. The feds can either enforce the federal laws or ignore them. I remember Obama saying something along the lines of they weren’t going to enforce federal law on Colorado but were going to watch closely to see how it plays out, kinda like an experiment.


----------



## JR 137

Dirty Dog said:


> Well, "U" and "I" are right next to each other on the keyboard, so maybe you made a typo.


Most likely, but I post from my iPhone and it’s always trying to change it to shut, even when I don’t want it to. You’d think it would leave it alone because I write it so much 

Not here, but in more than enough things.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

JR 137 said:


> How can shut get censored on that post? Maybe autocorrect, but it’s always changing swear words into other stuff. Weird.


I was guessing you fat-fingerd the "u" into an "i".


----------



## Steve

JR 137 said:


> What I think is going on is state/local laws are allowing it, but federal law isn’t. The feds can either enforce the federal laws or ignore them. I remember Obama saying something along the lines of they weren’t going to enforce federal law on Colorado but were going to watch closely to see how it plays out, kinda like an experiment.


The actual term for it is laboratory of democracy.  States were basically saying, "we want to try this, and we think it's going to work great.  Please don't get in the way." Generally, the social experiments aren't contrary to federal law, but getting around prohibition was a toughie.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

JR 137 said:


> Most likely, but I post from my iPhone and it’s always trying to change it to shut, even when I don’t want it to. You’d think it would leave it alone because I write it so much
> 
> Not here, but in more than enough things.


It's being passive-aggressive.


----------



## Tez3

gpseymour said:


> I'm not sure I see how those are two different things.




We don't have odd places.


----------



## Tez3

This bus route goes past my house which I can see on the video, as you can see, no odd places to cross. 
Stick with it to the end, it's a great trip.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Tez3 said:


> We don't have odd places.



Yes. Yes you do.


----------



## Steve

Tez3 said:


> We don't have odd places.


I believe you.  It's not the places that make you odd.


----------



## Tez3

Dirty Dog said:


> Yes. Yes you do.




Hell no they aren't odd, we're British they are eccentric not odd.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Tez3 said:


> Hell no they aren't odd, we're British they are eccentric not odd.


Several of them are distinctly quirky.


----------



## Tez3

gpseymour said:


> Several of them are distinctly quirky.




Most of them are older than your country  Richmond Castle goes back to the 11th CE, King Arthur and his Knights ae supposed to be under it, some say they've seen them. Most of the farms are many centuries old, at the start of the video the bus goes past the King's Head a Georgian hotel, then past the Friary Tower Georgian Theatre Royal > Home  and past the Georgian Theatre
Georgian Theatre Royal > Heritage & Tours > History 

Keld was a Viking settlement, the name is Norse as are many of the names up here. 

If you are as interested in history as I am you'll find this interesting. many of the families named in this are still going strong, Swaledale in the 1880s from here Swaledale 1841-1901

As many families did move out of the Dales due to the hardship of the life it might be that Americans might find some ancestors from here.


----------



## Flying Crane

Tez3 said:


> Hell no they aren't odd, we're British they are eccentric not odd.


So I can cross at an eccentric place?


----------



## Tez3

Flying Crane said:


> So I can cross at an eccentric place?




Sweetie, here you can cross any where you like.  Wouldn't recommend crossing a motorway though, but a policeman will most likely pick you up and give you a lift up the road, you may have to chat about footie, rugby or Strictly though but our coppers are very friendly.....until they aren't.


----------

